# Other Aussie forums?



## ers_6 (24 December 2004)

Hey all,

Are there any other Aussie forums on Investing and Stocks that other people from here regularly visit??

If so let a eager to learn newbie like me know....


----------



## still_in_school (24 December 2004)

*Re: other aussie forums??*

Hi Ers_6,

there are a few of us who, also chat on another forum board, which is also about investing, but instead its property.

www.propertyinvesting.com

Cheers,
sis


----------

